# Official Holiday Pictures Thread!!!



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay folks, I didn't see anything similar, and I'm a sucker for lights and trees and snickering at your sequined Christmas tree sweater. So let's see them... trees, house lights, you lit up at the party, your dog with the santa outfit on, maybe even pictures of our Secret Santa cards on display?!

I'll start (well, duh, why'd you think I made the thread??) - My decorations are on the porch this year. I can see them all perfectly from my living room, while all toasty. The tree (Charlie, he's about 5.5 feet tall) is safe from the little monsters out there, but still fully enjoyable. I wrapped my railing in a candy cane theme. 

 

View attachment P1010446.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm got alot of lights up. More than I've ever done, to counteract my 90s Scrooge factor. All I have right now is a shot of the front room. I'll post more later. 







( Mrs. Fuzzy is also a collector of signs. The sign at the top reads: )

_Friends are angels who lift us when our wings forget how to fly_

While the sign at right reads:

_Houses are made of bricks and beams, Homes are made of love and dreams._


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

Awww, Chez Fuzzster is looking very festive!!  

I hope others share. (Share, people!!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,
Well, I'll try to download this photo of me and one of our kitties - KooKoo.

Here goes... 

View attachment Ella and KooKoo December 2006.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Charlie thats me  

Well this is cheating we dont "dress" our until the night before Xmas. But we have the outdoor lights now.

Se if I can manage to post a picture......


Why cant I


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi,
> Well, I'll try to download this photo of me and one of our kitties - KooKoo.
> 
> Here goes...



awww, punkin, so cute!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Charlie thats me
> 
> Well this is cheating we dont "dress" our until the night before Xmas. But we have the outdoor lights now.
> 
> ...



Not sure Charlie... you either have to have it hosted somewhere and post the image URL or you can upload the file directly as long as it's under 97.7kb for a .jpg file (use Manage Attachments under your posting box before you submit).


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> awww, punkin, so cute!!!



Thanks! Hubby took a picture with his Nikkon with me and another of our kitty family. When he finally gets the film developed, I'll post that one too.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 17, 2006)

My wife and I helped put this together for the boys' parents who will be returning for 14 days. We'll, on the other hand, be relievingly taking a break during the duration of their stay. After the 14 days, their parents have to return to their duties in the National Guard until June 2007. Can't wait.

Here's the picture (Christmasy and Patriotic):

View attachment support.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> My wife and I helped put this together for the boys' parents who will be returning for 14 days. We'll, on the other hand, be relievingly taking a break during the duration of their stay. After the 14 days, their parents have to return to their duties in the National Guard until June 2007. Can't wait.
> 
> Here's the picture (Christmasy and Patriotic):
> 
> View attachment 12529



Very nice swampie!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 17, 2006)

That is such a beautiful picture AM! I love the colors. Very nice hun.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 17, 2006)

GIMMIE SOME FREAKIN' PRESENTS OR I'LL KICK THE POOP OUTTA YOU!!!

((From my good friend's holiday cupcake making extravaganza))

p.s. I am not in the habit of wearing glittery sweaters just incase anyone got that terrible idea.


----------



## ripley (Dec 18, 2006)

Ivy said:


> GIMMIE SOME FREAKIN' PRESENTS OR I'LL KICK THE POOP OUTTA YOU!!!



Alright already! Here you go:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 18, 2006)

Ahhhhhh....here at the Russo Inn, we are all ready for the Christmas holidays. I start shopping in October, so all my presents are bought and wrapped and under the tree. We have an 8ft tree (very tall ceilings) and we also decorate the fireplace mantle with evergreen boughs, lights and stockings (of course!).











Merry happy!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 18, 2006)

Really nice (and funny) pictures, and beautifully decorated trees that you guys have!

Here is a picture of my daughter getting some goodies from Santa at a party that we went to last weekend. I didn't notice the little boy until seeing this picture a few days ago...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Ivy (Dec 18, 2006)

ripley said:


> Alright already! Here you go:



You're gonna be real be real sore if I don't getthem cha-cha heels! I asked and I better get.


----------



## Tina (Dec 18, 2006)

Sandie, your home looks so warm, inviting and Christmas-y.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 18, 2006)

Ivy said:


> You're gonna be real sore if I don't get them cha-cha heels! I asked and I better get.



But Dawn, good girls don't wear cha-cha heels!!!


----------



## Jes (Dec 18, 2006)

so apparently, it's wrong to post one of the lines of the movie, here?

i see how it is. 

that's a shame. it's a good movie.


----------



## Tina (Dec 18, 2006)

It's a problem when the moderator, and the people reporting the post, don't recognize it as such. Better to leave such controversial quotes for movie quote threads, and not holiday picture threads.


----------



## Pink (Dec 18, 2006)

I have taken a few holiday shots thus far but here is my favorite


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> so apparently, it's wrong to post one of the lines of the movie, here?




I hope not. Both Ivy and I exchanged quotes from the John Waters' classic "Female Trouble" within this thread.

Speaking of "Female Trouble", I just ran a Google search on Dawn Davenport and...well...not only did she survive the electric chair but she also went on to become the 1988 National Volleyball Player of the Year (as seen below).

Who said a criminal can't be reformed?

View attachment 12573


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2006)

Pink said:


> I have taken a few holiday shots thus far but here is my favorite



Oh my Goodness!!! I'm squeeeeeeeeeeeeeing all over the place here!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2006)

Here I am just now, freshly showered so cut me some slack on the lack of polish!, in my brand new "ohmigodIlovethesesomuch" jammie pants and brand new shirt (which is really not a top to the pjs, but I wanted to try them both on, so there ya go.) 

Both very seasonal/holiday, and I'm just enjoying sporting them... even though no one can see me. 

 

View attachment x_js.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here I am just now, freshly showered so cut me some slack on the lack of polish!, in my brand new "ohmigodIlovethesesomuch" jammie pants and brand new shirt (which is really not a top to the pjs, but I wanted to try them both on, so there ya go.)
> 
> Both very seasonal/holiday, and I'm just enjoying sporting them... even though no one can see me.



So those pants are too cute..and maybe enough to get me in the spirit..if you'll share where you got them


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So those pants are too cute..and maybe enough to get me in the spirit..if you'll share where you got them



They're the BEST freakin' pants. I feel like a full-blown cartoon right now... I love them tooooooooo much. 

And here they are.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 18, 2006)

Pink said:


> I have taken a few holiday shots thus far but here is my favorite



Cool picture Pink!

Speaking of "Have A Holly Jolly Christmas"....
what about the Snowman (played by the voice of Burl Ives?)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 18, 2006)

Ivy said:


> GIMMIE SOME FREAKIN' PRESENTS OR I'LL KICK THE POOP OUTTA YOU!!!
> 
> ((From my good friend's holiday cupcake making extravaganza))
> 
> p.s. I am not in the habit of wearing glittery sweaters just incase anyone got that terrible idea.



My goodness Ivy... This is why your cool. This kind of picture for a holiday picture thread. That and your AWESOME green sweater! hehe Much love!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here I am just now, freshly showered so cut me some slack on the lack of polish!, in my brand new "ohmigodIlovethesesomuch" jammie pants and brand new shirt (which is really not a top to the pjs, but I wanted to try them both on, so there ya go.)
> 
> Both very seasonal/holiday, and I'm just enjoying sporting them... even though no one can see me.



AnnMarie - love your jammies! I got some holiday jammies too, I might talk hubby into taking my pic in them.

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Very nice swampie!



Thanks AnnMarie.


----------



## Pink (Dec 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Cool picture Pink!
> 
> Speaking of "Have A Holly Jolly Christmas"....
> what about the Snowman (played by the voice of Burl Ives?)



If they would have had him he would have been mine! 
Best of all they all sing songs from the movie


----------



## Aliena (Dec 19, 2006)

My first Christmas ball and it was quite festive! I felt like a princess!


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

Beautiful pic of you and your sweetie, Aliena.


----------



## Pink (Dec 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here I am just now, freshly showered so cut me some slack on the lack of polish!, in my brand new "ohmigodIlovethesesomuch" jammie pants and brand new shirt (which is really not a top to the pjs, but I wanted to try them both on, so there ya go.)
> 
> Both very seasonal/holiday, and I'm just enjoying sporting them... even though no one can see me.



Old Navy rocks


----------



## Ivy (Dec 19, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> My goodness Ivy... This is why your cool. This kind of picture for a holiday picture thread. That and your AWESOME green sweater! hehe Much love!



Haha thank you Sasha daaahling!!


----------



## Rosie (Dec 19, 2006)

Sandy, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm loving looking at all these pictures -- and AM, your jammies are adorable, as are you in them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2006)

Love that dress, Aliena


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

Pink said:


> If they would have had him he would have been mine!
> Best of all they all sing songs from the movie



Very cool!

I didn't know that they also sang the songs from the movie.


----------



## SummerG (Dec 19, 2006)

Just one pic so far...


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here I am just now, freshly showered so cut me some slack on the lack of polish!, in my brand new "ohmigodIlovethesesomuch" jammie pants and brand new shirt (which is really not a top to the pjs, but I wanted to try them both on, so there ya go.)
> 
> Both very seasonal/holiday, and I'm just enjoying sporting them... even though no one can see me.



OMG!!! Those are sooo cute! Where did you get the pants?

Rachael


----------



## Aliena (Dec 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> Beautiful pic of you and your sweetie, Aliena.



Thank you!! I had such a grand time, mingling and meeting new people. It was a good night, indeed!


----------



## Aliena (Dec 20, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love that dress, Aliena



Thank you; I got it at Catherines. I'm starting to love deep red clothing on me, since dying my hair blond. (gotta hide the gray):batting: 

Thank you, again.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2006)

SummerG said:


> Just one pic so far...



That is a very nice picture SummerG!


----------



## swordchick (Dec 20, 2006)

My friend and I went shopping on Saturday. I had to take a photo of this tree:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 22, 2006)

You can't forget the Christmas palm trees! Actually I think they go good with nativity scenes... I see these houses on my drive home from work. In the last picture, this person has their big oak tree trunk all wraped up with lights.

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 22, 2006)

I couldn't resist sharing this one. Here's a pic my daughter had taken with a Santa in Lake Arrowhead Village. One thing nice about living in the mountains is that there are lots of real beard Santas here. This Santa looks like something out of a Norman Rockwell painting though!

We are going away for the week so that's probably the last post until we return.

Happy holidays to all you guys!

fa_man_stan


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 22, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> I couldn't resist sharing this one. Here's a pic my daughter had taken with a Santa in Lake Arrowhead Village. One thing nice about living in the mountains is that there are lots of real beard Santas here. This Santa looks like something out of a Norman Rockwell painting though!
> 
> We are going away for the week so that's probably the last post until we return.
> 
> ...



That is an excellent picture! :bow:


----------



## jamie (Dec 24, 2006)

An obscenely fuzzy pic... but I love it so much.


----------



## ripley (Dec 24, 2006)

jamie said:


> An obscenely fuzzy pic... but I love it so much.



I love fuzzy pics of the Christmas tree! It makes the lights look so pretty.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2006)

ripley said:


> I love fuzzy pics of the Christmas tree! It makes the lights look so pretty.



Or pictures of Fuzzy next to the Christmas Tree?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 24, 2006)

It's time for a long winter's nap, and I still have a mess in the kitchen to clean up, but I thought I'd share a couple of snaps.

the Christmas table setting - 







some of my nutcrackers...I have about 15 more in storage with our stuff in the UK.







sorry about the el crapo quality - I think my digital camera is dying...

*Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## Tina (Dec 25, 2006)

Just a quick post with pictures of a local Candy Cane Lane, since my own decorations are nothing to brag about.

There is a whole little neighborhood that participates in decorating this time of year. It's about three streets that participate, with very few who abstain. Self-explanitory...





They even string lights over the street from one house to the next to tie them all together. The ghostly image is one of the two girls who were handing out candy canes to people who drove by.





Some of the people had those portable fireplaces in their driveways, and you could see had maybe been barbequing earlier and had company over. The weather has been very mild, where at one point today, a sweater seemed like too much. It was actually colder in Albertson's than outside. Since we don't get snow here, I much prefer this weather to rain.

On the side of the street opposite from the candy cane girls were people who had an old fashioned popcorn cart set up in their driveway and were handing out popcorn to passersby. There were many people driving by and milling about this street in particular.





One of the houses where Big shot a closeup. I like this one a lot.





Not much time to post these days, but Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nope, not even the festive elf hat couldn't get Brian in the Christmas spirit


----------



## Dark_Hart (Dec 25, 2006)

Aliena said:


> My first Christmas ball and it was quite festive! I felt like a princess!



awww:happy: so beautiful,romantic pic Aliena...

you are a true princess hun and your man is really handsome   

good luck to both of you...  

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 25, 2006)

daddyoh70 said:


> Nope, not even the festive elf hat couldn't get Brian in the Christmas spirit



OK, a little too much eggnog last night. Now that I have renewed my grasp on the English language..... Not even the festive elf hat COULD get Brian in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 25, 2006)

My parents were actually married here. I just thought it looked really pretty and we were the first ones there so I took pics!!

View attachment StLukes122506.jpg


View attachment StlukesAltar122506.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2006)

My two little elves on Christmas morning beside their new "princess castle"  
Yeah yeah, I have the date set wrong again......:doh: 
(They are fraternal twins)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 26, 2006)

Some pics from Christmas day at my friend's house. She has 8 cats and enough Christmas decorations for 8 houses!  

View attachment 09-treewine-sm.jpg

I thought this was so pretty.


View attachment 40-sugarreindeer-sm.jpg

Catdeer

View attachment 30evilgingersanta.jpg

Evil Catdeer


View attachment 21-treehug-sm.jpg

Tree hugger

View attachment Mon BL house Xmas 17.jpg

Their house from the outside.​


----------



## supersoup (Dec 26, 2006)

wow. that's some spirit. and a lot of watts.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh I love these pictures everyone - thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 30, 2006)

daddyoh70 said:


> Nope, not even the festive elf hat couldn't get Brian in the Christmas spirit



That is a very adorable cat-in-a-hat! The little cuddly furry-purr...

(I like cats, can't you tell?)


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 30, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Some pics from Christmas day at my friend's house. She has 8 cats and enough Christmas decorations for 8 houses!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12773
> ...




Cuteness in feline form! :-D​


----------

